# Speakers(2.1) for 6K



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys my friend is planning on getting a 2.1 speakers for ~6K for my laptop.
The speakers are for 70%-music & 30%-movies. 
He is a bass freak, needs enormous bass...
The budget can be extend to 7K IF needed.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Try to find altec lansing mx 5021.

jbl creature II is also a good 2.1 at 6k.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

Where can i find MX5021 now in chennai? 
Is it possible to find it?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

MX-5021 is completely out of stock eveywhere. check these:

1. Logitech Z-623 and Z-523
2. AL Expressionist Ultra (MX-6021)


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

Is mx6021 good?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Is mx6021 good?



yes. the older MX-6021 is bad (one with thin satellites). Newer mx-6021 with expressionist ultra tag is great set. Do note that it has open driver design and need to be careful.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

how is the sony srs db500?

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




desiibond said:


> yes. the older MX-6021 is bad (one with thin satellites). Newer mx-6021 with expressionist ultra tag is great set. Do note that it has open driver design and need to be careful.



How to identify betwn old n new 6021? I'm new so pls help...

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

did u mean MX6021"E"?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> how is the sony srs db500?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...


sorry, my bad. the old one's FX-6021. 

this is MX-6021:  *www.planetgizmo.co.uk/images/P/Altec-Lansing-MX6021.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

What about sony srs db500?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 9, 2011)

^^Good tight bass response. But pathetic satellites and so is their response. Dont go for them unless you are left with no options.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

ooooh thanks i was thinking sony was better than logitech...


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 11, 2011)

+1 JBL they have better built n sound quality! Also heard Edifier also good! Edifier


----------

